# I ran in to one of *those* people! <rant>



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

I took Rookie to the local Animal Kingdom today to pick out some new chew toys. On my way out, I ran in to _her._

She was on her way in and walking towards me through the parking lot. She looked at Rookie, went "awww", and asked me "Do you mind if I ask you a question?"

She started telling me that she is recently divorced and has a Dachshund, but wants "something that commands a little more respect... you know, a watchdog."  She THEN tells me that she saw a nice 4-month old GSD pup in a local pet shop. :angryfire: She stopped talking when she sensed my disgust with the pet shop remark. I told her how I would never, ever purchase an animal from one of those places. She moved on.

Her questions included: 
1. "Do they shed alot?"
2. "Are they hard to manage?"
3. "Do they get along with other dogs?"
4. "How are they with kids?"

I swear, I was trying my best to be polite, but it was hot and this moron obviously had NO CLUE what she might be getting herself in to. First, I answered the questions as follows; 

1. "That's why they're called 'German Shedders'",
2. "This is a powerful breed that requires training and something to do; if they get bored they _will_ eat your house."
3. "Socialization with people and animals is the key - I've taken this guy everywhere with me since I got him. It's alot of work."
4. "My 3-year old niece sleeps in his crate with him from time to time".

When she brought up the whole watchdog thing again, I let her have it; "I have to tell you that if you're planning on getting a Shepherd as a 'watchdog', and you're not planning on putting the time in, you're going to have an unmanagable, unapproachable, dangerous dog." At this point, Rookie had picked out a shady spot under a nearby tree and lay down. "This guy is a total pussycat, but he hackles up whenever the doorbell rings or a car pulls in the driveway. He just does that. He's not a 'watchdog'; he's my kid. I cannot place enough emphasis on how much attention these dogs need."

She thanked me, I wished her luck, and we went our separate ways.

I hope I talked her out of it.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, people need to learn these things. You did a good job giving her the facts. Sometimes it just doesn't sink in. 

I chose my first dog for a couple of reasons, but I also wanted a dog with a "look" that would make the bad guys think twice.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

SOmetimes people will listen and sometimes people will not listen. You could have suggested her to go to an animal shelter...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Kudos to the "moron" for not buying the puppy first and then asking the questions after she had problems with him. 

Frankly, it is frustrating to hear about people buying a dog from a pet store. For the general public, I think it is we the dog people that have failed to let them know that they are supporting the worst people on the face of the earth and the suffering in such places. But I have had someone who works at our local pound tell me she got the shepherd puppy she was in class with from a pet store. There is absolutely no excuse for that. And yet, it happens. 

I think that if you polled the people who have joined this site, and asked them, how many of them would be in the number who bought the puppy first and then looked for answers about general questions after they already owned the pup, you would find that many of them did buy first and ask questions later.

So I think your vent and idiot/moron comments, "her" etc, well I think it is misdirected. 

It sounds like she was very open to information, and instead of just putting your nose up about pet stores, you would have explained why it would be better to go to a reputable breeder or a rescue or even the pound, it might have gone over better. Not everyone wants a pup/dog that someone else gave up on, but letting her know WHY you would not support puppy mills and how responsible breeders would NEVER let someone they did not know and trust sell their puppies, well, that might have gotten more milage. 

Will she trip back to the pet store? Maybe, maybe not. 

As for German Shepherds being a powerful breed that need a lot of training and a job, well it really comes down to their lines and their breeding. Yes, they do all need training. No they do not all have to run marathons, or chase bad guys, or look for drugs. Lots of shepherds make excellent companions without being run into the ground every day.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

In the moron's defense, those are all the questions that I asked of people that I met who owned GSDs because when I was researching them, all I heard from people that DIDN'T have them was that they shed, they're hard to manage, they're aggressive, unfriendly, etc. 
I grew up with one GSD but never really met any other ones... I don't know if they two only GSDs I've ever owned were defective but they have been the easiest dogs to train and deal with, ever 
I do agree with you in the petstore department though.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Wow! Bet she was happy she asked a question or two! LOL


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sorry but I don't find the lady to be a moron. The 'moron' didn't know what she was getting herself into...that's why she asked questions.

A moron would have walked up to and told you that your GSD was a danger to children and other animals, terrible to 'manage' and they had a friend who had a friend whose 2nd cousin by their step sister was attacked by a monster!

This lady asked intelligent questions, though I cringe whenever I hear "I got a german shepherd for protection". I'm glad you explained that aspect of it. I hope you explained why should should buy from a reputable breeder or adopt a rescue rather than buy from a pet store.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sorry...two threads open at once! duhhh..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Another thing you can say quickly to someone, is something to the effect that for the same money, you can buy direct from a breeder, and then you know where the puppy is coming from and how the dogs are treated there.

Generally that will spur conversation rather than turn it off. And you can explain how puppy mills sell puppies by volume for very cheap, $50 to $100. They do next to nothing with them. The brokers might provide a cursary vet check, deworming and shots, the operative word is might. For this they get a huge cut. Transportation is usually so bad that puppies die enroute. And THAT costs money. And then the store wants to make a profit, so they charge $800 to $1800 for the puppy. And for that, you do not even get AKC papers. 

Ok, ok WE all know that pet stores and puppy mills are tied together, and these stores and mills are bad. Somehow many, many people either do not know this, or choose not to know this.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

selzer said:


> Another thing you can say quickly to someone, is something to the effect that for the same money, you can buy direct from a breeder, and then you know where the puppy is coming from and how the dogs are treated there.


In Ontario dogs are usually cheaper from anywhere other than a petstore. 
Dogs are $2k+ in petstores here... I have no idea why anyone would buy from one for any reason.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Actually many folks look at GSD's at least partially because they do have a rep (deserved in many cases) for being a good "watchdog". There is nothing wrong with that as long as that is not the only reason they get any dog!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I asked people questions about their breeds because I genuinely don't know and I find something interesting about their breed so I ask


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Ditto to what codemaster said.

I love GSDs, for ALL their traits.
But saying that their protective nature/status as a visual deterrent isn't a large part of that love would be a lie. 

I like feeling safe with my dogs. I like having a dog with a bark that sends a chill up your spine, and makes the "shady" types think twice. And I like having a dog who isn't afraid to stick his neck out for me. 

Shame on me, I guess. And shame on this woman for asking questions... :thinking:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We did get a GSD for the reason of keeping me feeling secure. My boyfriend was working nights along with his day job and I started getting phone calls that were nasty. So we decided to get a pup, "Stomper" to keep me company and a GSD was what we both wanted. This was in the early 80's. No cell phones or caller ID at that time.
My DH got Onyx because our daughter was having anxiety over a few breakins in the neighborhood, and there was a van that was casing the area, eluding the cops. So he decided to surprise us with Onyx. Clover our border/golden mix was elderly and certainly no longer a deterrent.
I love the breed, and when we only had Clover, there was a definite void after Stomper passed at 11.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

selzer said:


> Another thing you can say quickly to someone, is something to the effect that for the same money, you can buy direct from a breeder, and then you know where the puppy is coming from and how the dogs are treated there.
> 
> Ok, ok WE all know that pet stores and puppy mills are tied together, and these stores and mills are bad. Somehow many, many people either do not know this, or choose not to know this.


Or they believe they are "saving or rescuing" a puppy from the pet store, obviously unaware that the cage will be filled before it will be cleaned.
I hear that over and over, I was saving it from that cage! For big bucks! Go to the shelter and save a dog from a cage....so odd how there are sooo many uninformed out there.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I went to a pet store years ago and saw a shepherd puppy for $800 and another shepherd puppy for $1800. I asked why the difference. The guy said the $800 dollar dog was from a local breeder, he mentioned the village. the $1800 dog was from some where, I do not remember exactly, but far away. He mentioned it like that dog was worth much more money because of where he was from. 

I did not know as much then as I do now. I did not buy either dog. But I have thought about it. 

I think that sometimes people think that the dogs with a healthy price tag must be coming from good places. That sounds so stupid, but I bet its true that people think that.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

There was a Border Collie puppy my brother wanted at the puppy store in the mall, the puppy was $11,000.

But instead of wasting our money and possibly having a medical bill for life(i am already one) we went to the local shelter and adopted our lovely Tanner, my brother doesn't regret getting Tanner and not getting the Border Collie puppy.

When our previous dogs passed away were thinking of getting another dog and GSD was in our top 5. We wanted a medium to large dog9we all liked big dogs.) Then we got Molly aka the Mollinator. We got Tanner to keep Molly company for when she was by herself. Plus, my mom had a GSD growing up and my dad's dad was in the military and we all lvoed the breed.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

To the OP, hopefully you prompted them to do a little research before they made any sort of decision. I wouldn't say they are dumb for asking those questions, but probably not too smart for considering getting the pup at all before knowing the answers. And the pet shop thing too, disgusts me.  Hopefully before they get a dog they do a little research on health and temperment, maintenance, etc. and not just get a GSD for "a guard dog" because people like that who just want a guard dog just add the the bad rep that GSDs get.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think the woman had ligitimate questions.

i don't recommend pet store dogs
of any breed.

if she wanted a dog for protection
she certainly could have it trained
to be a PPD.

she asked about shedding, what's wrong with that?

hard to manage. i think with proper training
and socializing most dogs are manageable.
all of my dogs have been "a peice of cake to train".
i call it push botton training. Sheps are smart
and easy to train. when you spend the proper time
in training and socializing you're going to have
a nice stable dog.

getting along with other animals. exposure, socializing and
training is the key. 

how are they with children? again, exposure and socializing.
having a child sleep with the dog in it's crate is asking for trouble.


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

The lady didn't do anything wrong imo. She inquired about stuff she didn't know. Regarding the pet store, do you think people wake up and think..."gee, I'm going to do an evil thing today and buy a cute puppy froma pet store."? 

I think the respectable thing to do would be to praise her interest in a GSD, offer (respectfully) information on knowledge regarding the pet store. I don't know if you (OP), meant to have your post come across the way it did. It really presented you as a narcissistic no-it-all and you are an ignoramous moron who doesn't need to be owning a dog what-so-ever. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

I guess I should have mentioned up-front that she told me about her fenced yard and how the GSD would probably be an "outside dog" while her Dachsund got to stay on her lap. She asked some good questions, but I got the impression she was afraid a GSD was too much and she just wanted an alarm system, not another dog.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Hahaha, saying and doing are 2 different things. When the DH first told me he wanted a GSD and it be an inside dog, I said NO WAY!! You're not bringing a human sized, shedding, big pooping dog into my nice clean house! After about 5 years, I finally broke down and got him his GSD. It only took a couple days for her to become MY GSD, and I couldn't even FATHOM leaving her outside. She's a LC and doesn't shed half as much as I expected. I think my chi sheds more she does! In fact, she doesn't fit into any of the characteristics usually described for GSD's. By 5 months, she could be left uncrated all day in our home. After a brisk walk around the neighborhood she's ready for a nap-lol. I'm pretty sure I lucked out on finding her and her fitting so perfectly into our lifestyle, but I'm pretty sure that if I had received the same description of the breed before getting her, we would still be without a GSD!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Not to thread-Jack but Tina is right. Years ago I moved into my parents' house with my single dog. My dad said that dogs don't even belong in the house. My parents now sleep in separate bedrooms, not because of marital problems but because my mom can't sleep in a bed with his 2 dogs that he has now 
Not everyone knows about the joys of dogs and evils of pet stores just by instinct.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister was somewhat my first dog (I raised 2 Lab/Chow/Rott/Border Collie puppies from 8 weeks to 8 months at my sisters house because I couldn't keep them with me at my mom's. My sister fell in love with them and I moved out of my mom's house and got an apartment but at the time they did not allow dogs so I told my sister she could keep them, I still see them all of the time.) I read alot about GSD's, my friend had just gotten a male GSD puppy and he was very smart and absolutely adorable, I wanted a smart, easy to train, loyal and intimidating dog, the GSD was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

atravis said:


> Ditto to what codemaster said.
> 
> I love GSDs, for ALL their traits.
> But saying that their protective nature/status as a visual deterrent isn't a large part of that love would be a lie.
> ...


I agree. I lived alone down here on end of DARK street and believe me, I felt 
very safe with Sash here, when I went to bed at night he would slam his body down against the front door LOL
dont think the lady was a moron asking you alot of questions. She obviously admired your dog and at least she asked questions. 
And
I asked a man about his little white dog when I was out, glad he didnt think I was a moron! I just wanted to know if it was a maltese, no it was a Bischon Frishe (?), he was so SWEET! I just think some day I might get one and wanted to know about them.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

jax's mom said:


> not to thread-jack but tina is right. Years ago i moved into my parents' house with my single dog. My dad said that dogs don't even belong in the house. My parents now sleep in separate bedrooms, not because of marital problems but because my mom can't sleep in a bed with his 2 dogs that he has now :d
> not everyone knows about the joys of dogs and evils of pet stores just by instinct.


lol!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Sashmom said:


> I agree. I lived alone down here on end of DARK street and believe me, I felt
> very safe with Sash here, when I went to bed at night he would slam his body down against the front door LOL
> dont think the lady was a moron asking you alot of questions. She obviously admired your dog and at least she asked questions.
> And
> I asked a man about his little white dog when I was out, glad he didnt think I was a moron! I just wanted to know if it was a maltese, no it was a Bischon Frishe (?), he was so SWEET! I just think some day I might get one and wanted to know about them.


I always ask people about their dogs too only because I am interested if I do not know what they are....today I got to meet a Japanese Spitz


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm happy about several things: first, the potential owner asked good questions BEFORE she bought a pup, so she was doing the right thing. Second, you and your dog made such a favorable impression on her that she felt comfortable asking you her questions. Third, you were able to answer her questions with experience and knowledge. Kudos on being good GSD Ambassadors, Cary & Rookie!! We can only educate those that choose to be educated, and if that means we do it in the parking lots one person at a time, then so be it. Your candid answers may have saved a puppy from ending up in a kill sheter 6 months from now.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Redgrappler said:


> The lady didn't do anything wrong imo. She inquired about stuff she didn't know. Regarding the pet store, _do you think people wake up and think..."gee, I'm going to do an evil thing today and buy a cute puppy froma pet store."?_
> QUOTE]
> 
> You're right. People don't think that when they shop at a pet store, but see the cute puppy and say I WANT him/her!" It's too bad that everyone doesn't know about puppy mills/careless breeders and pet stores. That's the part that is frustrating I guess.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I wanted my GSD to be an important member of my home defense team. I also enjoy a smaller 'lap' type dog. So I have one of each. Hondo is too big to curl up on my lap with out putting my legs to sleep. He can lay his head on my lap, but anything else is far too smoochey. Hondo likes his space. 

When I told hubby I wanted a GSD, he said he didn't mind but it had to stay outside 24/7. Although Hondo does like to spend a lot of time in the back yard playing with the Golden, he also spends alot of time inside. In fact, I'm the one who is always telling hubby, "Get that dog off of the bed!" I always seem to have cotton, fur-lined sheets.  Acutally, it's really funny when I catch them. They are like little boys getting caught with their hand in the cookie jar - Hondo jumps down as if to say, "No, I wasn't on there." and hubby says, "was Hondo on the bed? I was sleeping and didn't notice!" When a 86lb dog jumps on the bed, you notice.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Betty101 said:


> Wow! Bet she was happy she asked a question or two! LOL


 
Agree, I just don't get this attitude, the lady was responsibly asking questions of an owner, every time we walk our dogs in public we are ambassadors for the breed, there is nothing I like more them bragging on my dogs and showing people the beauty of this breed, I try to show them that they are NOT the typical stereotypical GSD they may think they are, I think sometimes we as owners become our worst enemies. I have been raised with German Shepherds and have had them now for over 40 years, I have never owned a maniacal, out of control, over the top drive one yet, and I have had dogs from every line, they have all been more than content to share my life and lifestyle with the exercise I have been able to provide them, I have found this breed to be extremely adaptable to most any situation, the thing with most dogs in general is the love and commitment you put into them, it's quality of time, not necessarily quantity of time. I go out of my way to represent this breed in the best possible light at all times, the only people I would discourage are people I knew would be a bad, indifferent home, where I knew a dog, any dog, would not have a good life, but a woman, going to a pet supply store to purchase items for her dog, would hardly qualify to me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's funny.



Lilie said:


> Acutally, it's really funny when I catch them. They are like little boys getting caught with their hand in the cookie jar - Hondo jumps down as if to say, "No, I wasn't on there." and hubby says, "was Hondo on the bed? I was sleeping and didn't notice!" When a 86lb dog jumps on the bed, you notice.


sometimes when the GF and i are in bed
i'll give my dog a hand signal to come and he 
jumps on the bed. my GF will ask "did you tell Loki
to jump on the bed"? i say "no" and she said "yes you
did, you gave him a hand signal" at which point
i pet the dog and pull the blankets over my smiling face.


----------



## WtxPA (Jun 10, 2010)

If she sounded like a "moron", then I can't imagine what you would've said about me. I did alot of research before I got my GSD and asked alot of dumb questions, but I wanted to know before I made a 10+ year commitment. Kudos to her for asking!


----------

